# Forum > News > Contests >  [Jessy's Monthly Giveaway] Month #2 — August 2016 — Free Game Time, Multiple Winners!

## Annaisha

Hi everybody,

As mentioned in my first thread, I'll be holding a monthly giveaway. I started in July, which is behind us now and the winners have been announced --> Here <-- ([Jessy's Monthly Giveaway] Month #1 — July, 2016.)

Of course there is also going to be an August thread, and all you need to do to participate is post in this thread *once* a month.

Shipping costs are completely covered by me, even if you live in Japan!  :Smile: 

Every month there will be two (2) winners, with the first winner the greater prize. of course. So what do we have for August?





*For this second month (August, 2016) I'll be giving away a:
[6 Months WoW prepaid card] to the first winner and a [3 Months WoW prepaid card] to the runner up!*

This is not a Region-Limited contest, so feel free to participate, no matter which region you're playing at!

 and 

The prizes will be delivered in digital form this time, but you'll have the image of the scratch-off codes.  :Smile: 







I've already got the prize for next month ready, but you'll have to wait for this month to end to find out! Not all prizes will be World of Warcraft themed, some of them are computer hardware (new of course) and other stuff.


*Duplicate posting will disqualify you from the giveaway. Keep it fair, everybody can only enter once a month. This includes duplicate account posting.
I will ask a Moderator or Admin to double check if you used duplicate accounts to increases your chance, in which case, you have no chance to win at all.*

----------


## gippy

Awesome giveaway again, thanks and goodluck to all

----------


## Kidorano

Yeah! Stuff!  :Cool:

----------


## CreativeXtent

i hope to win!

----------


## Daeisuke

I'm always unlucky but i guess i'll try.

----------


## Liis

Awesome stuff!

----------


## jimmyamd

Best of luck to all!

----------


## scrappyballz

woooot here we go again good luck all

----------


## Epec3600

Cool! Good luck everyone  :Smile:

----------


## shahinpb

best of luck to everyone!

Thanks for giveaway again  :Big Grin:

----------


## frallan123

good luck everyone  :Smile:

----------


## kayan

Ollo!

Characters and stuffs.

----------


## DeMoN

in it to win it

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*thx! here to +1!*

----------


## KvotheSMG

Good luck everyone!

----------


## whatevertheysay

giveaways' are good stuff. GL 2 y'all

----------


## Ddogma

This is very kind of you! Good luck to all participants!

----------


## lkjfds1

All I do is win win win win win~

----------


## Derpy767

Awesome giveaway! you're the best!! *Fingers crossed* hoping to get this so i can keep playing while i'm out of a job xD

----------


## Zaphry

This would nicely cover fiancee's account membership  :Big Grin:

----------


## Relican

Posting and praying to RNGesus

----------


## r3deemer

gotta be in it to win it i guess

----------


## cakebrat

i hope xDD

----------


## ToR

Great giveaway, thank you  :Smile:

----------


## MisterPepsi

Entering second week also, thanks again!

----------


## oxytech

Very nice of you, Thanks for all the giveaways!

----------


## Kentus

2ng giveaway! Good work  :Smile:  thank you and GL to everyone!

----------


## HeVapes

Im also in it to win it i guess, still good luck to everyone else  :Smile:

----------


## Kenneth

loving these! Thanks so much man

----------


## trunken2001

Never won a prize before, good luck guys!!!

----------


## coderx2

I already won hehe

----------


## TehVoyager

entering epic contest. thanks for helping out the OC commminuty man

----------


## tihifniz

Won your last contest on my birthday  :Big Grin:  need to win this aswell  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Annaisha

> Very nice of you, Thanks for all the giveaways!


Love you baby xo <3

----------


## Axeon1g

How exactly do we enter? O.O

----------


## DommyDomuk

Thank you for doing this!

----------


## Nyarly

totally want this to get back on WoW : o
thanks jessy, you rock!

----------


## sn4rk

GL to all in this thread  :Smile:

----------


## Diboe

GL to everyone! And thanks Jessy for giving away stuff hehe :gusta:

----------


## fjums

Wohoo, I'm in!

Good luck to you all  :Smile:

----------


## skipper1

Awesome giveaway  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Aurina

Sweet! Thanks.

----------


## Moonlighter011

good luck guys  :Smile: ))

----------


## Exyn

Nice, im in

----------


## Annaisha

Winners of the first month have had their prizes shipped today. Good luck to everybody in this new giveaway!

----------


## mpslayer

Thanks for the chance  :Smile:

----------


## Crazyhead

Winner winner chicken dinner!

----------


## bezerker08

+1 thx dude

----------


## lilsniff

Mememememe  :Big Grin:

----------


## BUBBABUNCH

Mom's Spaghetti.

----------


## chooseusername

That's very nice of you. Congrats to the previous and the upcoming winners.

----------


## Sterix

I am new here, but i hope to win.

----------


## neuron

Good luck to all  :Smile:

----------


## trolltato

Congrats to the winners from last month! Thank you once again, Jessy!

----------


## lazaraslong

Seriously one of the coolest things! Congratulations to last month's winners, and good luck to the rest of us all! Cheers!

----------


## danishr

Thanks for giving us this chance.

----------


## azix

give me some playtime Jessy! ty for the giveaway  :Smile:

----------


## matisyahu

would be cool to put asside thinking about subscription for a while , thanks for this!

----------


## Annaisha

Just to make it clear, the prizes will be given in pre-paid game-time codes, no login to your account will ever be requested.

----------


## Makeitgood

Awesome !! 
thanks and good luck everyone  :Smile:

----------


## suomipeikko

Good luck!

----------


## unstablewrath

It's really nice what are you doing,thanks! Good luck to everyone!

----------


## Shameless

Posting. 10chars

----------


## Ciris

Well shit let's give it a go

----------


## Punch3r

Chances to win are lower than the chance that I get banned before the end of august, but whatever  :Big Grin:

----------


## phantom325

Could always use more gametime  :Big Grin:  ty for the giveaway <3

----------


## WingedBoost

Great inniciative! Thank you  :Big Grin:

----------


## Blauwe

real cool initatiave, thanks for this! GOod luck everybody

----------


## alexxjr

Good luck people

----------


## Neihren

Nice with Legion coming ! Good Luck =)

----------


## sssniper86

Gl, hf gals and guys!

----------


## imeime

Thanks for hosting an awesome giveaway! Good luck to all, and good luck to me too  :Smile:

----------


## Mixtrade

Lets Do it! Good luck to all!  :Smile:

----------


## artemarkantos

good luck every one!

----------


## zazasLT

For the eu horde!!

----------


## Fadelol

Good luck to me :3

----------


## Limam551

Hope I win  :Big Grin:

----------


## Annaisha

Heh, I wanted to get the prizes sorted already but then realized that I have no idea which region the two winners will be from.  :Big Grin:

----------


## cukiemunster

Good luck!

----------


## jgreen

Sorry for asking silly question, so do I just a reply to be in the contest?

Thanks.

Regards,
JG

EDIT : Nvm - found the answer, would love a game time please  :Smile:

----------


## morty

Thanks for the giveaway.

----------


## MrNoble

Thank you  :Smile: .

Goodluck to everyone!

----------


## Crimsonbeard

I just lost the email to my original account and was pissed as ****. Made a new account and this made my day a bit better XD Tnx for the chance Jessy

----------


## iMigu

fingers crossed  :Smile:

----------


## Confucius

Another great giveaway!  :Smile:

----------


## jinta

Hype hype! good luck everyone!

----------


## arinex

good luck to everyone!

----------


## Bounco

Can't say no to this one! Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Kazique

Im in i want to win

----------


## dagmand

Would love some game time, and hopefully the luck is with me  :Smile:  GL everyone !

----------


## mirdanek84

Good stuff, thanks!

----------


## mr.milkbottle

Fingers crushed!
I've tried to crush everything i have!
Last thing to crush is pc after the reply.
Thank you!

GL everyone!

----------


## Fragile Boost

Good luck everyone!  :Smile:

----------


## Musosoup

GL everyone :^)

----------


## Minorilol

GL everyone!

----------


## bigmanatul

really hope to win this yey

----------


## qaz87

Good stuff and good luck.

----------


## Vibije

gl everyone, especially me  :Big Grin:

----------


## blackhawk77

Thank you for chance some wow time! good luck all with the giveaway

----------


## lembas

Wow thats an awesome giveaway, good luck to everyone !  :Smile:

----------


## faplo

Cool, gonna try it out

----------


## froztyh

tanking a entry, nice giveaway

----------


## Kobes

Since my friend started playing again, I'll try my luck.
Thanks for the giveaway.

----------


## Sychotix

Hopefully I haven't already posted in here. In for a try

----------


## vvvat

I'm in. Thanks

----------


## larrrlarrr

Literally just bought a month gametime yesterday for the first time in two years. you can never quit what you truly love. I hope i win this and good luck to all.. goodnight.

----------


## Vbelt

I assume just posting is considered the entry.

Thank you so much, and good luck everyone!

----------


## ForlornHaste

Good luck to everyone and thanks for doing this! Hope to win  :Smile:

----------


## Kokot1234

I never win anything but if i win that will be awesome because someone need to stop that damn LEGION!

----------


## isa.mrodrigues

Wow has been my favorite game since the tbc... I always stop playing for some time, due money, study..but I always get back!  :Smile: 

Good luck to everyone and thank you very much, Jessy!

----------


## kazoomlyer

Hope i can win ! Thanks for the giveaway keep up the great work !

----------


## Lemour

Good luck ppls :>

----------


## Mike2012

Great Giveaway! Thanks for that, I wish you all good luck!

----------


## phannes1987

Ouh free stuff  :Big Grin:  Yayzie

----------


## replikatoren

I will win!!

----------


## Annaisha

> Great Giveaway! Thanks for that, I wish you all good luck!


Like your avatar!

----------


## Trosik

GL to all.

----------


## eezhen

i hope i win

----------


## grimmeged

Posting for a chance, awesome job contributing! Best of luck to all!

----------


## Diase

:Embarrassment: 
Good luck guys, i lose, bcz il unhappy in giveaways  :Big Grin:

----------


## SuBOIcE

Thanks, I want to try wow again but I'm not that convinced in spending 50€.

----------


## SuperKop

Good luck to everyone!!

----------


## Astrokan

Good luck!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kerei

Wooooo, this is great especially, you da bomb! Thanks for the opportunity!

----------


## Doomraider050

Signing in~! Good luck everyone! Nice giveaway OP!

----------


## Thulkas

Hello darkness my old friend.

----------


## rado0o0oo

Thank you for doing these giveaways, and good luck to every1

----------


## JonnyJa

yaaaaaaaaaaay free stuff

----------


## Nesyla

Thanks for making it  :Big Grin:  might even go back to WoW if i win.

----------


## Superzozo

Good luck everyone and thanks a lot for the contest  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zaphry

Lets see if I have luck this time!  :Smile:

----------


## Annaisha

> Lets see if I have luck this time!


If it was a signature contest, you'd win lol. +1.

----------


## Averyx

good luck to you all and thank you for offering this !

----------


## Kenli

I never win anything but lets give it a try  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kedavote5

Thanks for doing this! goodluck all!

----------


## Whatsmyname

I can only try  :Smile:

----------


## Durry

GOod luck everyone! And myself hehehe

----------


## Jaladhjin

GrooveMp3 - Online Music

----------


## EvidenceAA

Good luck everybody and thanks for the contest, OP  :Smile:

----------


## nuttenam

i will win, thanks for the gift

----------


## MightyA

Let's see.

----------


## DragoHorse

Participating in here ofcourse! ^-^
Thank you for doing contests like these.
Itsh Awshume.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Torgalus

Great promotion, and good luck to all  :Smile:

----------


## aionic11

Good luck everybody!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xenophik

Awesome giveaway again, thanks and goodluck to all

----------


## Daymare

asdasdasdasd

----------


## adam132

good luck to me and thanks for the contest  :Smile:

----------


## TemporaryVideos

Let's try my chances again, good luck to everyone.

----------


## Crimsonbeard

Good luck mates !

----------


## Hazzbazzy

This is me partipating.

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

Participating.

Haven't posted in thread before.

Good luck everyone.

----------


## Ashoran

I like turtles <3

----------


## Roccatex

Want the Gametime.  :Smile:

----------


## spammero

I'm here!!  :Big Grin: 

Good luck everyone.

----------


## General Barcode

Big Thanks for the giveaway.

----------


## Krakacen

I hope i can win, thanks for the contest!  :Big Grin:   :Smile:

----------


## liffe

Lets see if i have some luck :Big Grin:  and cool of you doing this

----------


## albertito22

I really need this to comeback!

----------


## Dante

Entering <3

----------


## leozeul

Thanks for doing the giveaway, looks goodim in ;D

----------


## Yukka

glhf =)

----------


## shaq8221

Yay for free stuff

----------


## sprajo

GL to all, i am normaly not much lucky when it comes to prizes, but who knows  :Smile:

----------


## sloaneranger

Goodluck to all  :Smile:

----------


## Sweking

Fun giveaway series you've created!
Good luck to everyone!

----------


## 1128

#Hope2win - Thanks for the giveaway, and best of luck to everybody on Legion release!

----------


## cyndrill0204

#Hope2win - first giveaway

----------


## meishie

Good luck all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maikel233

Good luck everyone.

Thanks for these monthly giveaways  :Smile:

----------


## Annaisha

Sorry for the delay, there were some real life issues. This thread may now be considered as closed, and this post will be updated with the names of the winners, who will also receive a private message to let me know the region they wish to receive the game time for. A new thread should be up shortly.

*-- --
UPDATE -- Got lucky for once, too bad it was in my own giveaway. Rolled a new winner. 
-- --*



*Congratulations to the first place winner, Superzozo (#130) ([Jessy's Monthly Giveaway] Month #2 — August 2016 — Free Game Time, Multiple Winners!) and runner up MisterrPepsi (#25) who will receive 6 -and 3 months of pre-paid WoW Game Time respectively. Please check your private message inbox to choose a region for your prizes.*

----------


## MisterPepsi

Holly Paladin, I won, thanks for the awesome giveaway mate!!

----------


## Superzozo

That's just awesome, I didn't expect it  :Big Grin:  Thanks again !

----------

